# thinking about getting an allroad....



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

just want to see people thoughts on them....

i have a 2002 VW GTi widebody project car, and currently am beating around in an '84 Rabbit GTi daily.....but really looking for something that isnt going to be loud ('02) and has A/C (rabbit)....basically a nice car for a daily that i can take on road trips and such...
i found a 2001 black allroad in NE GA, w/107k on it, black, looks like a nice car, guy is asking $9500
thanks in advance!
cheers


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: thinking about getting an allroad.... (fouckhest)*

heheh.... there's a "thinking of getting an allroad" thread once every two weeks on here.... feel free to read through the other ones and see what we say, but to quickly recap,
1) allroad maintenance can get expensive. you have the air suspension, torque converters, turbos, etc, that can/will need replacing at some point and none of that is cheap. that's why allroads are relatively inexpensive on the used market. be prepared to replace things
2) check what has been replaced/serviced already. If the previous owner has already replaced the air suspension or torque converter or turbos, that can save you a lot.
3) ask the previous owner which setting they left the air suspension on. If they leave it on "4" (highest setting), the air suspension's life span will be greatly reduced. If they left it on 1 or 2 (lower settings), that greatly extends the life of the air system.
4) other than that the cars are wonderful, super comfortable, and (if chipped) very fast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
my advice to an allroad buyer: look for lower-mileage specimens that have been taken well care of. I wouldn't buy a 100k car unless some of the systems have been replaced and/or the car is VERY well documented. warranties help, although be forewarned that Audi CPO warranties are *NOT* transferrable after Aug 2007 (i found this out the hard way).


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: thinking about getting an allroad.... (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

cool thanks!
i have notices that they are cheap on the used market....
i just ran across one on craigslist and it is relatively cheap...i will find out about the air suspension....but i did read that you can replace them with coilovers right? which would mean you could run a cupkit as well?....just a thought

as for the turbos no biggie!...just a reason to slap 2 K04s on it!
torque converter will look into this....how much does that mess cost?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: thinking about getting an allroad.... (fouckhest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fouckhest* »_cool thanks!
i have notices that they are cheap on the used market....
i just ran across one on craigslist and it is relatively cheap...i will find out about the air suspension....but i did read that you can replace them with coilovers right? which would mean you could run a cupkit as well?....just a thought

as for the turbos no biggie!...just a reason to slap 2 K04s on it!
torque converter will look into this....how much does that mess cost?


well.... you make it sound easier than it is








for Torque converter, expect upwards of $2500 for a rebuild, $3000+ for a new one installed. For air suspension figure another $3000 installed, turbos..... well.... if you have to ask.....
also if you get an automatic, be careful if you throw K04s on it... the autos can only handle 350 hp








as far as replacing the air suspension with coilovers, you _can_ do this, however a lot of electrical systems on the car rely on the air suspension and if you remove it, it will throw crazy CELs unless you bypass a lot of systems. With all the trouble and costs involved with doing that, you might as well just replace the air suspension. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: thinking about getting an allroad.... (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
as far as replacing the air suspension with coilovers, you _can_ do this, however a lot of electrical systems on the car rely on the air suspension and if you remove it, it will throw crazy CELs unless you bypass a lot of systems. With all the trouble and costs involved with doing that, you might as well just replace the air suspension. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


well weather it be replacing the K03s w/K03s, or K04s, keeping power under 350 should be a biggie w/a boost controller...as long as the vacuum systems work like all other VAG cars....
question about the air suspension i will have to look into it some more, but i would think they are just ride sensors, correct? has anyone ever seen what the resistance is on them and put resistors in line to "trick" the computer?
the torque converter i will definitely find out about...sounds nasty!...


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: thinking about getting an allroad.... (fouckhest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fouckhest* »_

well weather it be replacing the K03s w/K03s, or K04s, keeping power under 350 should be a biggie w/a boost controller...as long as the vacuum systems work like all other VAG cars....
question about the air suspension i will have to look into it some more, but i would think they are just ride sensors, correct? has anyone ever seen what the resistance is on them and put resistors in line to "trick" the computer?
the torque converter i will definitely find out about...sounds nasty!...

i wouldn't start messing with boost controllers... if you're interested in performance, just settle for an APR/GIAC/REVO/whatever chip tune, stage 1. That way it will keep everything under control and you won't be tempted to mess with it yourself. If you're even thinking of getting a boost controller, you're looking at the wrong car. Also i would not recommend doing this on a car with 100k unless the turbos have been replaced. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
the torque converter fails were due to faulty o-rings from what i recall... don't know when Audi fixed this problem, but all the cases i've heard were on 2001s and 2002s.... so if you get an '03 or later you _may_ not have the problem - at least i've never heard of an '03 with that issue.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: thinking about getting an allroad.... (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

cool man....
yeah im not looking for a car like this to tweak with...thats why i have my BT GTi....
ill do some more research into this car...the ad says that it has been dealer maintained, so ill see what all has been fixed on it...
thanks for all your help!


----------



## deuceakc (Jan 9, 2008)

i want to trade my 04 dodge magnum v6 with 67k mileage straight up for a Allroad!

so if anyone is interested let me know! title in hand


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

I picked one up about a month and a half ago. Found a black six speed for sale. paid a lot but it was low miles and all of the paperwork was straight on it.

That is the big thing to stress to people is that paperwork is key on a car like this. If there is none then it is a shot in the dark and can get expensive really quick.

GL with finding one though. I have really enjoyed mine so far. :thumbup:


----------



## tgvas (Jul 17, 2008)

Paperwork or not, All Allroads are very expensive to keep, 

I've had more then 30 different cars in my life, most were higer end, 
The only vehicle that came close to expense in upkeep was the 2002 Range Rover, the only difference is that the P38 RR's are fairly easy to work on yourself.

Should that change your mind about an Allroad, NEVER, they are without any doubt the more wonderful vehicle anywhere, and nothing is as versitle.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

fouckhest said:


> thinking about getting an allroad....


Don't do it!

It's at the same time been the very best car I have ever owned, and the very worst. Complex cars breed complex problems. I would have to say get a 3.0 A6 Avant, over an Allroad. Less complex, exact same usefulness, same luxury.

You could always buy coilovers for the Avant and raise it up an 1", but the normal Avant is not likely to get stuck in 99% of the snow you woudl encounter. The Air Suspension feature is not really worth the parts it has cost to keep it working.


----------



## uDubbinYet (Jul 22, 2009)

i got an allroad for you its on coils and colormatched needs timing belt done and water pump other than that good for now just replaced right side wheel bearing and puting a new fuel pump in before sale i have it on here for 6500 because i lost my job and its true what they say allroad can get expensive sometimes so im looking for a daily gti or 20th if interested pm me :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

